# Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *kidded*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Luna Moth is going to be a second freshener- and she was already a bit round- but now she is enormous

Bred to PromisedLand RC Salvatore - due March 1st

Yikes..!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 123*

WOW she is huge.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 123*

Oh My Fat Goat! shes soooooooo big


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 123*

Well Luna made it to her safe date. Thank you! Day 140 today....Ive been worried about toxemia/ketosis since she is SO fat, but she seems perfectly happy- so heres to some healthy kiddos in a little over a week!

Luna Day 140


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 140*

Aww...I am so happy ...she made it to the safe zone....I was praying for her.... ray:

She certainly is huge.... and has a nice udder going on...... here's to a Happy and healthy kidding... ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 140*

I bet you get quads! She is round...Praying she delivers soon and gives you healthy kiddo's


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 140*

FAT Luna day 144


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 144*

Oh my! :shocked: She looks ready to *pop* !


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 144*

It looks like the kids have dropped to me- on the right side you can see it, she also doesnt look as round when viewed from the back, as she did 4 days ago.

Its a race between her and Tracey (at day 146 today) 
Lots of babies soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 145*

Fat as ever today- you should see her, she just sits around all day like a dog. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 146*

Poor girl! I hope she goes soon!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 147*

Oh wow,she is huge. I bet she has quads in there,can't wait to see


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 147*

wow.... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: she is carrying alot ...... now that she is in the safe zone....poor girl ...needs to pop ...she has to be ...so uncomfortable... :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 147*

Poor Luna- Beached whale??? Or Pregnant goat???? Here is how she is spending her Friday evening


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 147*

 Beached Whale, hands down. :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 147*

lol we need to make a beached whale photo album.. i have a few good whale shots too


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 147*

Oh that poor baby girl! I so feel for her, but she is soooo darn cute!

You have been and continue to be very busy with new babies, so are you just living at your barn?????

Best wishes for a smooth and safe delivery!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 147*

LOL- pretty much living at the barn- and when Im not there Im obsessively watching them on cam!
Luna is the last to go and then we get a break until the third week in March. Yay!

I hope she gets on with it soon , for her sake and mine! 148 today...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148*

Anytime now- Udder filled overnight HUGE- very very posty- and belly is almost dragging on the ground! Also didnt clean up her breakfast, which is not at all like her. So hopefully babies on the ground by this evening! (Ligs still there as of 9:30 this morning)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148*

Come on Luna!!!! Show us what your hiding and make it quick!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148*


















Poor girl- lol


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

she's huge!!! :shocked:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

Yep that side shot says it all!!! Babies SOON! She's got to have her own little herd in there! LOL


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

any babies yet?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**



myfainters said:


> Yep that side shot says it all!!! Babies SOON! She's got to have her own little herd in there! LOL


 Thats what my mom said. :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

That is crazy!!!!! Poor girl!! Hopefully she spits them soon!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

Still waiting- she's making quite a production of it too. LOL
Her ligs are almost gone now and she MIGHT be starting mild contractions- really hard to tell, but shes doing that tail curved and up staring into space everyonce in awhile deal.....so watching her on cam, sounds like it might be a long night though.
Cant wait to see how many she's hiding in there- I guess trips :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: ray:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

ray: for smooth delivery and that you're not up all night!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

contractions- baby talking- udder even fuller - she's been up and down a lot since around 1:30- just waiting for her to get serious here, but I think we are getting close. I have to work at 11- so hopefully she decides to go before then! ray:

udder from 1:30


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

Triplet bucks- boo
oh well they are beautiful- buckskin with heavy moonspotting- swiss marked - and a gold with small moonspots


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Healthy boys and I hope mama is doing well.
Her udder looks awesome!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

Congrats on a healthy delivery!!! Cant wait to see the pictures --- you know --- I need to email you! LOL!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

:clap: CONGRATS on the healthy deliveries.....I bet they are adorable!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Luna Moth's Kidding Thread- Day 148 *babies soon**

Thanks everyone! While I was hoping for some girls- I cant complain with a perfect delivery and healthy beautiful kiddos! 

I am SO thrilled with Sal's kids so far- see birth announcements for pics


----------

